# Snow and the Sierras



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Between being sick (a lot), traveling, and the cold weather we had in December I've only ridden a couple of times outside of the trainer. The weather around here has changed to almost spring like so, even with a lagging cold, I took of and headed towards the high country today. Better than working I guess  . Sure wish I had more rides and more pics to report on though.

Donner Pass Area on Historic 40 primarily. Temps today were between 50 and 55 degrees. Got to ride the majority of it in arm warmers and jersey. Been a long time since I could do that.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Continuing up toward the pass*

As I climbed up I got to listen to all the creeks that are flowing with snowmelt and was in shock at the almost complete lack of cars on the road. Weekends can be a little bit scary with all the ski traffic, but the resorts were almost empty today. Old Historic 40 is fun because you get to look up at the old train tunnels that are now abandoned (you can mountain bike through them in the summer with lights and it's pretty fun) and the views down toward Donner are impressive.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Through the Hood*

At the top I made a detour through Ice Lakes to check out the cabins burried in the snow and to look at the truely iced Ice Lakes. Clouds started to roll in but it was still warm enough that I could just ride along. I was loving it. But my butt, my weak legs, and the snot flowing from my nose. .. not so much  .

Stopped at Soda Springs store for a super sized cookie and coke and continued on my way. It was so nice and quiet. 

One of the train tunnels was full of giant blue icicles hanging down. Picture doesn't show it well, but the wall of hanging ice was about six feet tall.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Back down into Donner.*

As I headed back down the sun came back out and I had a nice easy cruise back to my truck parked in the town of Truckee. Other than a little sand on the road it was a perfect descent.

Oh yeah, my truck broke down when I got back down the hill. Ugh, at least AAA towed it.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Purty!

Hmmm....Donnor Pass, truck broke down. :idea: 

Did you eat anyone?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Thanks*

for the nice shots. I miss the place. I grew up in Reno, and my family had a cabin at the west end of the lake for a long time. It's a beautiful spot. In some of your shots, if you know where to look, you can still see burn scars from the big 1960 fire (started by I-80 road construction crews burning slash on a windy day). One of the memorable events of my childhood, when the whole city of Reno was without electricity for a week, and the sky was entirely covered with smoke, raining ash.

That's an unimpresive snowpack, for what started out as a wet winter. I hope you guys get your reservoirs refilled this year. I'd gladly send you some of our precipitation from here in New England.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Did you not freeze on the descent?


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

Very pretty. Looks like a great ride.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Pablo said:


> Did you not freeze on the descent?



Wasn't too bad. The sun was reflecting off the snow and kept it pretty nice. Just had to wear a long sleeve jersey and was fine. I think if I had waited another hour it would have been a little nippy.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

That's warmer that we've been here in the south. It would be great to be able to enjoy that scenery in those relatively warm temps.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Ridgetop said:


> Wasn't too bad. The sun was reflecting off the snow and kept it pretty nice. Just had to wear a long sleeve jersey and was fine. I think if I had waited another hour it would have been a little nippy.


Interesting. I rarely ride in the moutains during the winter, even though they are adjacent to where I live and the roads are normally dry, because you get warmed up and a bit sweaty on the ride up, then freeze on the way down. The only even halfway decent option is a fixie, so you have to keep working and keep it slow on the downhill to stay warm.


----------



## muskat (Jan 9, 2011)

You're a brave man to do that- I've ridden around Lake Tahoe in summer and fall but winter- no. Fine views.


----------



## bikersteve (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey ridgetop - glad to see you getting out. Fantastic pics. It looks, and i hear, that its far better over there than over where i'm at. Enjoy!


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

This is just down the road from Sugar Bowl, right? Looks like nice riding, and nice pix.

Good rock climbing around there in the summertime.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the photos. I almost feel as though I have been there now.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Looks like probably the best place to ride in the world.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

rcnute said:


> Looks like probably the best place to ride in the world.


Maybe not in the world, but close enough to my house that'll I put up with it .


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

verah kewl.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Beautiful Pictures*

What a great ride report. I have lusted after your bike for a long time, beautiful frame.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

*Fantastic!*

Great ride!

Thanks for all the pix. The train tunnel, it looks not so big. Must have been a tight fit for a locomotive.

Sorry to hear about the truck. Hope it is an easy fix.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

You do realize of course that sound you hear while riding is your bike softly asking, "Please, please, for the love of god, PLEASE put a silver stem and silver cranks on me!"


----------



## muskat (Jan 9, 2011)

Black handlebar tape would be a cheaper fix. .smile:


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

RedRex said:


> You do realize of course that sound you hear while riding is your bike softly asking, "Please, please, for the love of god, PLEASE put a silver stem and silver cranks on me!"


You're right. It's been calling out. Before this summer it'll be done. I promised my wife that if I got the frame I'd build it up with whatever I had lying around. So, for right now, it's a frankenbike until I can scratch together some dough.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Slim Again said:


> Great ride!
> 
> Thanks for all the pix. The train tunnel, it looks not so big. Must have been a tight fit for a locomotive.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the truck. Hope it is an easy fix.



I have a friend who is an engineer for Union Pacific. There are actually two lines running through the area. This tunnel has been long abandoned, partially for the reasons you mentioned. The newer, oversized and double stacked loads, would never fit through these old tunnels. The neat thing is you can drive or ride a bike through them now as they pulled all the tracks and ties. It's bumpy as all get out as you ride along but neat nonetheless.


----------



## cycling2012 (Feb 13, 2012)

nice place~~


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow beauteous! I always find it so time consuming to take pics while I'm riding. Almost stressful trying to race the sun, get some good shots - plus ride time. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Great ride! I always look forward to seeing your ride photos. Great scenery where you live.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Just re-appreciating these pix... would sooo love to bomb that descent. Park at Truckee, you say? Then Hwy 40...


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

Excellent post, thanks for sharing the photos!


----------

